# Trading Range Bottoming Stocks



## Garpal Gumnut (2 July 2006)

Has anybody noticed any ASX stocks which have been bottoming in a trading range with signs of upward movement and momentum. 
Garpal


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (2 July 2006)

Have a look at GNS and see what you think.


----------



## Riles (2 July 2006)

VRE (I hope!)

Depends how long your trading range is.
Others on my gold watch list showing signs of a reversal from support are:
ALD   ALK   BMO   DOM   LSG   LVR   PSV   RED
to name but a few...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 July 2006)

Thanks, all have some potential, particularly impressed with GNS, DOM, and LSG.

Good trading.

Garpal


----------

